# Josh Barnett calls out Kenny Florian



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/2/13/758657/josh-barnett-calls-out-ken



> Josh Barnett was on Tapout Radio today, and covered a number of different subjects. One of the best parts was where he went nuts on Florian for criticizing his technique on MMA Live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, completely uncalled for.

Like Michael Rome says, "The whole point of being an analyst is to put a personal spin on things." 

I can't believe how stupid he's being over this.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man, Barnett is testy.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally think it was kinda comical


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Big man lol 250lbs calling out 155lbs lol Kenny would smash his face haha


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Who the **** does Kenny Florian think he is???? I mean yeah he is on a nice run lately but he is no one of authority to be talkin shit about Barnett and he's now calling out BJ sayin he wants BJ's belt. 

Because Florian "finishes fights" as he loves to say doesnt give him the authority to knock any one else cuz they dont.......

If Florian thinks he's gonna get anything other than the full rage and fury that BJ has after that ass whippin GSp just gave him he is crazy.......

Personally I think he loses bad to BJ.......i think BJ is gonna box him up and then sub him........:thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Who the **** does Kenny Florian think he is???? I mean yeah he is on a nice run lately but he is no one of authority to be talkin shit about Barnett and he's now calling out BJ sayin he wants BJ's belt.
> 
> Because Florian "finishes fights" as he loves to say doesnt give him the authority to knock any one else cuz they dont.......
> 
> ...



Kenflo isn't really talking bad what he said is the truth..
I mean he was the favorite and was projected to smash Yvel but couldn't and that happens. But hes simply saying that because of that performance its going to have a lot of people skeptic about him beating Fedor. Which it will.



> Florian voiced a common opinion, that Barnett should have been able to finish Yvel sooner, and that he would have liked to have seen a better performance. He said that if he couldn't finish Yvel from the top, a lot of people will have trouble seeing him beat Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Kenflo isn't really talking bad what he said is the truth..
> I mean he was the favorite and was projected to smash Yvel but couldn't and that happens. But hes simply saying that because of that performance its going to have a lot of people skeptic about him beating Fedor. Which it will.


 
When you talk shit about people it shouldnt be a shocker when they talk back.......:thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> When you talk shit about people it shouldnt be a shocker when they talk back.......:thumbsup:


Thats true i agree with you. Don't get me wrong i like Kenflo i really do but he is a cocky little bastard..


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I like Josh but I think his teletubby tummy got it's feelings hurt here. Kenny is just doing his job as an analyst- that's what they do: analyze things. On his point about that fight I think Ken is dead on accurate- Josh should have better able to finish that fight sooner. Props to Yvel for being a tough guy- but when watching that fight that was exactly what I was thinking too "Finish it already." If Josh wants to get his plus-size panties in a twist over that- sorry but toughen up buttercup.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Who the hell does Barnett think he is that nobody is allowed criticize his fights?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/2/13/758657/josh-barnett-calls-out-ken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Anybody that hates "kenflo" automatically goes up on my list of favorite fighters. I'd love to see him toss Kenny around like a ragdoll.


That being said, it is kind of silly for a heavyweight to be calling out a lightweight.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Kenny Florian is a fuckin analyst and was just doing his job...I'd suggest Barnett should watch his 'Roid Rage, but I don't want him to call out me next.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Who the **** does Kenny Florian think he is???? I mean yeah he is on a nice run lately but he is no one of authority to be talkin shit about Barnett and he's now calling out BJ sayin he wants BJ's belt.


Umm he was on a show where he is paid to give opinions, its not like he was saying this in a personal interview. And as far as the actual comment, I think most would agree that he was spot on. Barnett needs to loosen up.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a different side of Barnett i havent really seen, just because he makes an opinion of his fight he thinks that he knows shit about MMA. Bit of a tit if you ask me.

Kenny does a great job on MMA Live he never criticizes anyone but still has his own opinions at the same time.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

personally i thought that Yvel was though in this fight more than Barnett being weak


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Yvel is under-rated, but I think Barnett should have been able to secure a sub at the end of the first round. He had Gilbert mounted for most of the fight and actually looked to be the worse for wear at the end of the second. Barnett should relax, what Kenny did is point out something people were already talking about. :dunno:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

p4p Kenny>Josh imo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well
I get Barnetts plan

Its another way for him to duck Fedor and to have a fight he can win.

:thumbsdown: i hate kenny but he didnt do anything wrong.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think Kenny is a pretty acceptable expert on mma. Also he is a bjj black belt I believe so perfectly qualified to critique a sloppy armbar.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Never like Barnett. The guy always seemed like an ass.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This fight should happen at WAR GODS!!!!


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG, barnett's gonna kill kenny.. U BASTARD!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Be a man Kenny, accept Barnett's challenge for a match in Fire Pro Wrestling or a game of Warhammer


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Be a man Kenny, accept Barnett's challenge for a match in Fire Pro Wrestling or a game of Warhammer


They should just settle it when the new UFC game comes out. Or they can do it like people did in 2000... play a game of counterstrike.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I luv how Barnett even said he wasn't happy with his own performance, so now he is just pissed off because someone is agreeing with him :S


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Ken flo said it like it was. Crappy performance from Barnett. A top ten ranked heavyweight can't finish a nobody with no ground defense. Was bloody disgraceful. No disrespect to the other fighter though - he put in a courageous effort. Lose some weight you fat shit!

My prediction - Fedor wins by dismemberment. Most likely an arm.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Who the **** does Kenny Florian think he is???? I mean yeah he is on a nice run lately but he is no one of authority to be talkin shit about Barnett


What are you talking about? "No one has the authority to be talking shit about Barnett" For a start, he does have the authority, that's what his job is. And he's not even talking 'shit' about Barnett. He's just analyzing Barnett's performance.



coldcall420 said:


> and he's now calling out BJ sayin he wants BJ's belt.


Erm, what's wrong with wanting the lightweight belt? Oh crap, Kenny called the champ of his division out, what an ass. :confused03:



coldcall420 said:


> Because Florian "finishes fights" as he loves to say doesnt give him the authority to knock any one else cuz they dont.......


Why do you keep going on about authority, do you know what it means?


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Barnett should drop down to light weight and prove himself.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

ThaFranchise said:


> Kenny Florian is a fuckin analyst and was just doing his job...I'd suggest Barnett should watch his '*Roid Rage*, but I don't want him to call out me next.


I was wondering how long that one would take...only 11 replies. 

Barnett said in the post-fight that he was displeased with his performance...guess it's not okay for others not to be pleased though. I love Barnett and really don't like Kenny too much so the smack talk (though uncalled for and unprofessional) is fine with me.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Josh Barnett is a punk. Florian was right, he should have finished that guy earlier.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Barnett is a fuckin piece of shit. Ive always hated him and always will hate him. Fedor is going to fuckin kill him am going to sit back, relax and enjoy every second How anyone can like this tool is beyond me.

He needs to hit the ab roller for his flabby ass gut, do some bench presses and get rid of those bitch tits, because its disgusting looking at him with no shirt on.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What a tool.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Haha, Barnett is funny. If someone said that I had a crappy performance I'd tell them to do one too. Probably in a similar manner. I love the gay accusations and 'sit on a dong'. Barnett has gained a fan today.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Barnett is a real badass! I heard Uriah Faber talking about Fedor, I think Fedor should fight him... and I know Brock Lesnar is gunning for Junie Browning... "these little sun's a bitches is going down!"

F*** off Barnet, you just lost a fan for the one you gained above me.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Who the **** does Kenny Florian think he is???? I mean yeah he is on a nice run lately but he is no one of authority to be talkin shit about Barnett and he's now calling out BJ sayin he wants BJ's belt.
> 
> Because Florian "finishes fights" as he loves to say doesnt give him the authority to knock any one else cuz they dont.......
> 
> ...





NikosCC said:


> Kenflo isn't really talking bad what he said is the truth..
> I mean he was the favorite and was projected to smash Yvel but couldn't and that happens. But hes simply saying that because of that performance its going to have a lot of people skeptic about him beating Fedor. Which it will.





coldcall420 said:


> When you talk shit about people it shouldnt be a shocker when they talk back.......:thumbsup:





NikosCC said:


> Thats true i agree with you. Don't get me wrong i like Kenflo i really do but he is a cocky little bastard..


 


Ya know NikosCC I thought you and i represented in this exchange exactly what a forum is for.....discussion and sharing of opinion........:thumbsup:



Some fuckin tool box "ean6789" neg reps me and says:not that this will effect ur rep in the least but man this comment came off even worse then Barnetts-ean6789 ........

Just thought I would post another example o one of the idiots that doesnt belong on the forum.........plus he didnt even post a thought on this thread just cruised in and dropped some neg rep.....

i havent neg repped anyone in...hell I cant remember nut im huntin him down and crushin him.....:thumb02:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Its really hard for me to imagine Barnett being all pissed off and delivering this comment seriously. I am more inclined to believe that he said it very sarcastically and funny as that is his personality. He always jokes around in his interviews and has a very sarcastic humor.

[Rant]
Also I really hate how people equate not have a ripped body with bad work ethic. I think its pretty well known that Barnett works hard in training but just doesnt have the body type to look like Lesnar or Kongo. When he got caught for steriods it wasnt to make him stronger, but to make his body look more muscular because he cant achieve that naturally. 
[\End Rant]

Also, I love Barnett


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

JT42 said:


> Its really hard for me to imagine Barnett being all pissed off and delivering this comment seriously. I am more inclined to believe that he said it very sarcastically and funny as that is his personality. He always jokes around in his interviews and has a very sarcastic humor.
> 
> [Rant]
> Also I really hate how people equate not have a ripped body with bad work ethic. I think its pretty well known that Barnett works hard in training but just doesnt have the body type to look like Lesnar or Kongo. When he got caught for steriods it wasnt to make him stronger, but to make his body look more muscular because he cant achieve that naturally.
> ...


Im not an idiot, I know he works hard. The dudes got bad genetics and he is an ex juice head so thats why he got the bitch tits. 

Anyone notice the difference between James Thompson in Pride and now. Dude is at least 60 pounds lighter and mad saggy. He was seriously juiced up before.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Barnett didn't have to resort to blatant cheating to get his last win. Nor complain about his opponent before then "being slippery". Penn, Sherk, Sanchez would wreck him. 

With that being said, another nail goes in the coffin of the "Bring Barnett back to the UFC" :laugh:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Kenny Florian is a horrible announcer the only thing that saves him is that the other analyst on the show is the dumbest man ever and knows nothing about MMA.

When Mir works with Mcneal and Florian they look like amateurs compared to him and I don't like Mir's personality at all.

With that said Barnett should calm down. Florian does a terrible job but he is getting paid to do it and Barnett should relax.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Kenny Florian is a horrible announcer the only thing that saves him is that the other analyst on the show is the dumbest man ever and knows nothing about MMA.
> 
> When Mir works with Mcneal and Florian they look like amateurs compared to him and I don't like Mir's personality at all.
> 
> With that said Barnett should calm down. Florian does a terrible job but he is getting paid to do it and Barnett should relax.


I think KenFlo is a great analyst and knows what he's talking about, and he also does a good job with the UFC's ala ufc 83. I don't think Mir is that great aat analysing, but everyone is better then Franklin Mcneal......cept maybe Tito. 

And Barnett should chill.....wow i just realised how much ive been disagreeing with you lately :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've never listened to Ken Flo and felt like I'm learning things while Mir breaks down things on the ground very well. As long as Faber or Torres isn't fighting Mir does a great job.

Especially compared to Florian.

Now IMO Rogan, Bas, and Trigg kick all their asses.

Actually Mir might be better then Trigg.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Ken lost all credibility to me when he talked about finishing fights after Din blew his knee out. He then went on to blatantly just fight for a decision against Huerta not looking to finish it once. 

I cant wait for BJ to smash him.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Josh Barnett and Ken Flo have earned their respect the hard way. That being said, Ken Flo did it when American fans still booed alot, TUF fighters were called douche bags, and Kenny looks like an extra off of Saturday Night Fever. 

Barnett came back from a positive 'roids scandal. pffft...

Heavyweights need to call out Lightweights like I need kick the shit out Betty White. (both are uncalled for...but if Betty started flapping those guns, believe you me, I have Silencer 1 and Silencer 2 ready!)(Silencer 1 and 2 are my fists....you know you have seen too much internet porn when you start seeing the word "fist" and wonder if you should be typing it)


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wise said:


> Ken lost all credibility to me when he talked about finishing fights after Din blew his knee out. He then went on to blatantly just fight for a decision against Huerta not looking to finish it once.
> 
> I cant wait for BJ to smash him.


Same exact feelings I have about him.I think we have agreed on this once before.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

> Kenny Florian is a punk-ass bitch.


Seriously, does Barnett think he's black or something!?

Other than that, I actually can see how Barnett gets irritated: His technique was somewhat called into question. But what was the "Florian takes it upp the ass" thing? A bit harsh...


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 18, 2007)

LMFAO @ "Sit on a dong"


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

JT42 said:


> Its really hard for me to imagine Barnett being all pissed off and delivering this comment seriously. I am more inclined to believe that he said it very sarcastically and funny as that is his personality. He always jokes around in his interviews and has a very sarcastic humor.


I thought either this or that the report isn't true. Barnett doesn't seem like the type to respond in such an over the top dumbass way (unless he was joking around). If he did say it and was serious then he must have some serious self esteem issues. If that mild criticism is all it takes to get you upset when you are a professional athlete then he must be mad 24/7.


----------

